
React tiles: Multiple routes at the same time - arqex
https://react-tiles.firebaseapp.com/
======
arqex
Hey there,

This is part of a frontend CMS app I've been working on for a while. I have
stopped working on it, but I thought that react-tiles deserved to be open to
the community for anyone that may think it's useful, so I decide to write some
docs and a demo and share it with the world.

Since frontend apps know how to load any app route, there is nothing that
block us from load more than one route at the same time. That's the idea
behind react-routes, a simple React component that divide your app in tiles,
loading different routes in them.

This is one of the projects I have that I don't have much time to work on it,
so every little help is much appreciated :)

Hope you like it.

